# Remote access Server issuing private ip



## EricBee (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have a SBS2003 server running exchange, dhcp, dns and Remote Access Server at my office. It has only one LAN adaptor.
I have a VPN router at my house that is creating a VPN tunnel to the server at the office. All was working fine.
I closed the office for 2 weeks and I returned yesterday and the VPN was connected but not accessing the resources.
I checked the Remote Access Server settings and found out that the clients are being issued private ip addresses (169.xxx.xxx.xxx).
The DHCP server seems to be working fine.
I have tried reinstalling the RRAS using the wizard but I get an error (8007001) in the rraslog at "running IExpress to build the package".
I searched on forums and KBs and while looking through the registry HKLM\software\Microsoft\SmallBusinessServer\Connectivity\RRAS i noticed that the DHCPServerIP key was blank. 
I added the ip of the server and restarted but the client is still getting a private IP. RAS is set to issue ips through DHCP.
As i said at first this was working fine until 2 weeks ago. I have not touched any settings on the server.
However a few days ago i did notice the LAN adaptor was "acquiring IP address" which did not make sense because it is manually assigned.
I just checked the properties to make sure that the IP was manually assigned and right (and it was).

Remote desktop is working flawlessly.
My IT guy is out of the country and unreachable for the next 3 weeks so its all on me and I dont know what else to try or where else to check.

Help!

Thank you
Eric


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

RRAS is supposed to issue private IP's, the 169 address means it is not delivering IP's. You may have made matters worse by trying to reinstall RRAS. Restarting the service would probably have fixed it. Check the services and make sure all the services set to automatic are actually running.


----------



## EricBee (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Srhoades,

Thank you for your contribution. I had never noticed before if RRAS was issuing private ips or not.
It was working fine so I never needed to look really.
My internet provider told me that the private IP was because DHCP was not issuing the ips...
It kind of made sense at the time given that I am getting this in the system events:

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20169
Date: 5/1/2011
Time: 1:53:46 PM
User: N/A
Computer: ANGUS
Description:
Unable to contact a DHCP server. The Automatic Private IP Address 169.254.5.254 will be assigned to dial-in clients. Clients may be unable to access resources on the network.
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I only tried to run the RRASWIZ after restarting the server and also repeatedly restarting the service but it did not work. I mean the service starts fine but whenever the (vpn router)user connects we cant ping any remote ips.

The odd thing is if I launch a VPN connection from any pc behind the vpn router (in lieu of the router tunnel) the connection works we can ping remote ips and the outlook connects to the exchange server but then the connection drops within about 2 minutes. It does the same regardless of which user is connecting.

I tried changing some dialin settings in the user account thinking it might override the RRAS settings but that does not seem to change anything.
I can either fix the tunnel or fix the dropping connections on individual pcs but have not had any luck with either.
I really dont know where else to look.
Thanks for any suggestion


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Without actually seeing what settings you have monkeyed with, I would restart the DHCP service. If that doesn't work I would restart the server.


----------



## EricBee (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Srhoades,

Thanks for your input.
I have restarted the server 3 times today. 
Also restarted DHCP and RRAS as well a few times.
I just restarted them again for good measure.

Every setting I have "monkeyed" with was returned to its original setting after verifying that it was not changing anything.

The settings I have "monkeyed" with are:
-HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Small Business Server\Connectivity\RRAS : DHCPServerIP was blank. I added the IP of the server and tried again but did not change anything so I deleted the IP.
-Routing and Remote Access Properties: Changed IP Address Assignement from DHCP to static (giving a bank of 20 addresses well outside of ips used. Did not change anything (the ips were assigned but could not ping remote ips) so I replaced it to DHCP.
-RRAS|Remote Access Policies (Connection to Microsoft Routing and Remote Access Server): Original was : Server Settings determine IP address assignement. Tried Server must supply an IP and assign a Static address. Neither worked so its back on Server Settings.
DHCP Server: Added Broadcast Address to scope option. Restarted and did not change anything so I took it out.

Finally under the user (for RRAS) properties I tried to change the settings on the dial-in tab: original was control access through remote access policy. I changed it to allow access. did not change anything.
Also tried to Assign a Static IP address through there. The IP got assigned but could not ping remote ips.
Everything is back where it was.

I also checked all the services that were automatic. The only one that does not start is DSM SA Data Manager which I understand is linked to Dell OpenManage but it is not installed on my server.

NOw one interesting thing I just tried: I launched a manual VPN using the same user account as the router and it connects right away and lets me ping remote ips.
I am right to think that this would point to something wrong with the router? It has been restarted several times.


Thanks for your help


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Does your server have multiple network adapters?


----------



## EricBee (Apr 5, 2011)

no just one


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

"DHCP Server: Added Broadcast Address to scope option. Restarted and did not change anything so I took it out."

Add the address of whatever is handling DHCP, probably the server but could be the router.


----------

